# NYU Visiting Student Screenwriting Certificate?



## lesfemmeslesfemmes (Apr 9, 2021)

Little bit about me. I'm in my late twenties and work in the film industry in LA. I want to be a better screenwriter (and ultimately leave a program with marketable scripts.) I got into a good MFA program but it's extremely expensive and I'm looking at about 80k in loans in total, on top of leaving LA for 2.5 years and potentially missing out on opportunities. I am considering other options. Has anyone done / heard of NYU's Visiting Student Program, particularly the screenwriting certificate? I definitely want to be in classes ASAP, and taking classes this summer in New York sounds interesting enough to me. Curious to hear your thoughts!!


----------

